# Remington 700 vs Savage 111g



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Would anyone care to compare these two rifles in accuracy, craftsmanship, etc?

Thanks, Tiger


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Alright how about just the 111?


----------



## GunRunner (Oct 18, 2004)

there both great rifle's, but if you are looking for an opinion on this to purchase one of the two, id personally reccomend also looking into the Ruger M77 line. i personally own both of the rifles you mentioned. there both superb rifles, but ive personally found that the Ruger is a much better piece and a competitive price.

also, dont believe the hype on the internet about Ruger accuracy. the rifles i own all shot sub MOA groups right out of the box. the only thing ive ever found to be wrong with them is a heavy trigger out of the box with is an extremely easy amature fix.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Have to second gun runner on this one with the exact same reasons. Also have never found the savages actions to be close to as smooth as the rugers, and my remingtons always have needed more "work" to obtain what I wanted for accuracy.

The 3 rugers i own, all M77's, shot great, before free floating or bedding and better with that, triggers are a little heavy, had them adjusted, then later on I replaced them with aftermarkets to get down to around 3 lbs. 5 was about the lowest I could seem to get on the factory ones.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I absolutely hate ruger. I cant stand the feel nor the workings of their cheap plastic mags. I am really just looking for a decent left handed deer rifle. I was just wondering how the 111 stacked up against the 700. Thanks for the info.


----------



## GunRunner (Oct 18, 2004)

southdakbearfan said:


> The 3 rugers i own, all M77's, shot great, before free floating or bedding and better with that, triggers are a little heavy, had them adjusted, then later on I replaced them with aftermarkets to get down to around 3 lbs. 5 was about the lowest I could seem to get on the factory ones.


i think youll find rugers even improved a bit BEYOND that now. there barrels ( at least on the newer one's ive sold) have ben factory floated god enough to slide a $1 bill under the barrel, muzzle to breech. also, i believe there taking alittle more time with the triggers on them, as all ive had to do for a while now is pretty much just polish them slightly to get 
around 2 1/2-3 ( and break like a thin glass rod...LOL)

anyway, if you do happen to pick one up, i think youll love it.

if you like, your more than welcome to email me and ill get you a price on all three rifles.

MT,
i dont know what ruger rifles your talking about ( unless its the a semi auto 22/22 mag/22 hornet) when you talk about "cheap" plastic mags as the M77's dont come with removable magazines, they are a blind box mag internal to the rifle with a hinged floor plate, and steel followers....


----------



## GunRunner (Oct 18, 2004)

actually, even as a firearms dealer, ive never sold a Ruger with any sort of 'plastic" mag exept the semi auto 22/22 mag or the bolt action .22 hornet.

every other one im aware of comes with a steel magazine. you can buy plastic aftermarket **** mags for the mini 14, but whos that dumb...LOL


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Unfortunately the rugers are in the price range of a model 700, in which case i would go for the 700. The savage looks considerably more economical. I was looking at the lefty package set, any ideas on that?


----------



## GunRunner (Oct 18, 2004)

well,

if your looking at it from the point of view of "denero" go with the savage combo. you can get an el-cheapo like that for about 379.00 with a 3x9 scope.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

How well could one expect said package to shoot?


----------



## GunRunner (Oct 18, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> How well could one expect said package to shoot?


actually, for the cash, there really good. do exect though to do a trigger job ob it when you get it, but for the most part, there good and generally fairly accurate.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I heard the accutrigger was pretty good, why change it?


----------



## GunRunner (Oct 18, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> I heard the accutrigger was pretty good, why change it?


the new accu-trigger is VERY good, exept youll find that about half of them feel gritty at the break. they will dial down quite far ( to 1 1/2 i think which, in my opinion is extremely unsafe) . when i mentioned trigger job, i didnt mean replace it, i ment polish it up a bit to give yourself a crisp, clean break..

i should have clarified that.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Heard the accutrigger is great. Have never cared for the savage rifles, just seemed really cheap, have had two bolt actions, shot good, but man the actions feel like a rusty door to me.


----------



## J Bichsel (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi :
Just reading the forum , Thought I would put my 2 cents in sav vs rem both of these deserve credit , for a great amreican built firearm ! However owning both I can say cosmetically the rem is a little more refined , but that does not make it shoot any better I have taken both out of the box and shot great groups , but for my dollar value my money is on ths savage I own (MANY ) savages and am proud of each ,I still own a 1929 super sporter that holds 6 of 12 world records that was shot by my gerat uncle in 1933 ( look it up in the Genius book of records (Ohmer Rhinhardt ) Thanks Joe


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Damn!!! I thought MT was back. I was just about ready to "unload a can of Whoop Arse!!" Never mind I have nothing constructive to add to this thread. My bad!!

Ok, maybe I do....Just for the record I do not own a Savage rifle. I know several people that do and they proclaim them to be and excellent weapon. However, I am a self proclaimed "Rem. guy". I own 5. I will put my Rem. 700 22-250 VS up against any "semi-stock" rifle. IMHO.

Huntin1, what do you think??? Sounds like a challenge??? Not??? :beer: Take care guys....Latter!!

PS: Its just me and you. Nobody to "hold your hand" and remind you of the "hold overs" on this one. :wink: Ya, plainsman that means you.... :lol:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Jiffy said:


> Huntin1, what do you think??? Sounds like a challenge??? Not??? :beer: Take care guys....Latter!!
> 
> PS: Its just me and you. Nobody to "hold your hand" and remind you of the "hold overs" on this one. :wink: Ya, plainsman that means you.... :lol:


Dang, I think I'm going to have to open a can o' whoop arse on ol plainsman for bring that up.

Have no fear, my holdovers are now printed on a card that is laminated and resides in my stock pack, ain't gonna need no reminding anymore.

Bring the Remmy on, that guy with the HS Precision thought he was going to kick butt on my "cheap" Savage that day, so did several Rem shooters. 

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Kiwi98j (Sep 6, 2005)

Just a couple points

The 6 - 1 1/2 pound adjustable AccuTrigger is only available in the LP Law Enforcement (m-10/110) and BV-FV Varmint series (m-12/112). All others including the Hunter, Classic, Weather Warrior etc are supplied with the heavier 6 - 2 1/2 AccuTrigger. The heavier trigger return spring is either red or green in color - the lighter spring is silver or lite grey. The Accutrigger is safe at their lowest settings.

The sear and sear mating surfaces are hardened using the sintered metal spray coating process. Be very careful not to polish or stone the sintered metal too aggressively and expose the softer metal underneath - the softer metal will wear at a different rate relative to the harder sintered surface and ruin either the sear or sear mating surface.

Most so called gritty triggers are just plain dirty and have not had the bearing and mating surfaces cleaned and lubed when they are new out of the box. Likewise, you shouldn't shoot a new bore without cleaning and lubing. I clean the surfaces with a bit of rubbing alcohol and lube with a bit of moly disulfide in an oil suspension.

The bolt guide ways in the Savage are too rough for my liking so I take the time and effort to polish to smooth the feel. Some 600 grit compound on the stationary bolt head lugs and guide ways and 200-300 strokes works wonders or just shoot a couple hundred rounds and that action will smooth right up.

I like the Remington because it is a refined piece of machinery and I know that when you want to find that next level of precision under 1 moa, you are going to bring it back. With the Savage, just about anybody with a moderate mechanical apptitude and understanding of how the action works can get there without relying on me.

In my experience the Remington is going to need less fine tuning or adjustments to make hunting with it a satisfactory experience "out of the box". A nice looking, refined reliable gun.

The Savage, on the other hand, may and I say, may need to have any number of adjustmens and fine tuning to bring them to the same level. Adjustments to the ejector plunger and spring, magazine lips, magazine feeder ramp, safety screw tension and the aforementioned cleaning and lube are required in at least 1/2 that goes through my hands.

I shoot the Savage in 3 calibers with results that would make anybody but a competition shooter proud and they are factory actions, factory stocks and factory barrels purchased from distributors without modifications except careful assembly and attention to detail and without any machine or lathe work. Now try and find an over the counter, non-custom shop Remington you can say that about.


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

Militant_Tiger
I recently purchased a Savage 11FL and mounted a Nikon scope on top. I could not be more pleased with the Savage and the way it shoots and handles. This rifle out of box is shooting consistently 1/2" groups at 100 yards. My caliber is a .243. I have a Remington 7600 pump in .308 which is up for sale now and I will be replacing it with another 11FL. 
I think Savage did a fine job offering the Accu-trigger.


----------

